# Legoland CA--any good discounts?



## dlpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, I admit it--I'm cheap!  I'm shocked at Legoland's admission prices.  My son and I are going for 1 day (only have 1 day to spend--granted online you can get 5 days for the price of 1, but that's worthless to us).

First, the park is only open for *7* hours *TOTAL* the day we're going.  Plus you have to pay $12 to park.  The ticket prices are $67 adult, and $57 for children.  Yikes!!

I found a website through the Carlsbad chamber of commerce to get tickets for $52 adult/$42 child, but even that is a lot of $ for what you get (in my humble opinion)!

Seems like a few years ago I remember seeing discounts for like $25/day, but I've googled what I can and can't find anything better than the Carlsbad chamber of commerce prices.

Anyone know of any great deals on admission (or parking)?

Thanks,
David


----------



## chibuilder (Jun 1, 2010)

If you are a member of Costco, go there on your way to Legoland as it is virtually across the street.  We have always found the best deals thru Costco.  You can also purchase San Diego Zoo passes at Costco.  Also, generally, one of the fast food spots (Wendys last year) offers a discount, as does AAA.  We go to Legoland virtually every year and I think that with 1 exception, Costco has had the best pricing.


----------



## janej (Jun 1, 2010)

When we went many years ago, I purchased a buy one get one free coupon from ebay.  When I receive it, I found it is from the free Lego magazine we receive every month.   I never opened them before hand them over to the boys.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 1, 2010)

David-

When are you going? That would be helpful to narrow down available discounts.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kfc...kentucky fried chicken I. So cal has legoland coupons, buy 1 get a child free


----------



## dlpearson (Jun 2, 2010)

davidvel said:


> David-
> 
> When are you going? That would be helpful to narrow down available discounts.



Going this Thursday (6/4).

Thanks,
David


----------



## dlpearson (Jun 2, 2010)

jonlevey said:


> If you are a member of Costco, go there on your way to Legoland as it is virtually across the street.  We have always found the best deals thru Costco.  You can also purchase San Diego Zoo passes at Costco.  Also, generally, one of the fast food spots (Wendys last year) offers a discount, as does AAA.  We go to Legoland virtually every year and I think that with 1 exception, Costco has had the best pricing.



Thanks for the ideas, Jon.  Costco.com only has a 1 day hopper including the sea park (which we aren't interested in/don't have time for) which is about the same price as the rack rate for the park only.  A good deal if one wants both....but in 7 hours (I can't believe they close at 5) I don't think we can do both.  Do you think the local Costco would have different offerings/pricing than Costco.com?

I'll check out some local fast food restaurants.  The KFC deal sounds good if it's still available.

David


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 2, 2010)

The commercial for KFC was on TV last night, so I hope you can find it.

In years past we have gotten our coupons from Dairy Queen, so you may try calling them too


----------



## chibuilder (Jun 3, 2010)

dlpearson said:


> Thanks for the ideas, Jon.  Costco.com only has a 1 day hopper including the sea park (which we aren't interested in/don't have time for) which is about the same price as the rack rate for the park only.  A good deal if one wants both....but in 7 hours (I can't believe they close at 5) I don't think we can do both.  Do you think the local Costco would have different offerings/pricing than Costco.com?
> 
> I'll check out some local fast food restaurants.  The KFC deal sounds good if it's still available.
> 
> David



It would be worth a quick check at the local Costco.  I remember one year I drove all over looking for whatever fast food restaurant was offering the "deal" and then found out Costco was cheaper.  They sometimes have different deals in the stores and I know in the past wouldn't even tell me over the phone and I had to go into the Costco to see it.  I do think you might have time to do both the park and the aquarium as we have done that in the past and the aquarium is actually very nicely done and worth a visit.  My elementary school-aged kids loved it.  Like all of legoland, it is very hands on so there is lots of touching and feeling of sea creatures (rays, etc) if they want.  We generally get to Legoland early and work the park "backwards" in a hope of avoiding long lines.  Not sure if that really works but kind of like taking side roads vs. sticking it out in freeway traffic, we "feel" like it does (means going right from the main gates instead of following the traffic to the left).


----------



## dlpearson (Jun 3, 2010)

jonlevey said:


> It would be worth a quick check at the local Costco.  I remember one year I drove all over looking for whatever fast food restaurant was offering the "deal" and then found out Costco was cheaper.  They sometimes have different deals in the stores and I know in the past wouldn't even tell me over the phone and I had to go into the Costco to see it.  I do think you might have time to do both the park and the aquarium as we have done that in the past and the aquarium is actually very nicely done and worth a visit.  My elementary school-aged kids loved it.  Like all of legoland, it is very hands on so there is lots of touching and feeling of sea creatures (rays, etc) if they want.  We generally get to Legoland early and work the park "backwards" in a hope of avoiding long lines.  Not sure if that really works but kind of like taking side roads vs. sticking it out in freeway traffic, we "feel" like it does (means going right from the main gates instead of following the traffic to the left).


Thanks Jon.  I called Costco the other day and they only have a 2 day pass (for both Legoland and the Sea World thingie) for something like $65.  A good deal compared to Legoland's rack rate, but still more than what I can find elsewhere for a 1 day pass to just the park.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 9, 2010)

I think its too late for the OP, but for others looking, Carl's Jr. now has a coupon (with purchase) for a free child ticket with purchase of adult ticket.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 9, 2010)

We went in January 2009.  We actually did a Southern California Theme Park Tour.  We used Costco to get SoCal CityPasses ($200-$250 each?) which included 3 days Disneyland, 1 day Universal, 1 day SeaWorld (San Diego), and the San Diego Zoo.  *We got 3-month passes to Legoland at Costco for less than the price of one day at the gate.  *(I think Costco's prices have gone up, now.)  Plus, we already had a Season's Pass to Six Flags, so we hit Magic Mountain.

We enjoyed the trip so much that we upgraded our Disneyland passes to annual passes (about $100 each more) and we ended up going back in March (getting to use the Disneyland and Legoland passes) and then back to Disneyland again in October.


----------

